# travelin kids



## Munster (Aug 3, 2007)

how many actual travelers are on here cause it seems like theres a whole shit ton of college kids and housepunks on here:S


----------



## imYERenemy (Aug 3, 2007)

i signed up on here so i can gather some knowledge before i go travel.


----------



## tober (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 5, 2007)

You know, I'm in college and I work at Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is really anarchist in case you didn't know.


----------



## inky (Aug 5, 2007)

*ArrowInOre wrote:*


> When you turn 18, my sweet innocent young man, I was on trains in my home state by the time i was 14, oh and I ... I am a girl. how cute though, when you turn 18 tee hee hee.



don't be a fucking douche.


----------



## Clit Comander (Aug 5, 2007)

college sucks dick... i went to college for 3 months then i quit to go travel.


----------



## danny boil (Aug 11, 2007)

i've been riding the freights for a good few years, i'm in my hometown at the moment so i can try something i've never tried.. getting a job and making money legally. yea yea yea i know all ya cats think thats some oogle shit but ive been squattin and ridin the rails for years and i'm sick of this country, i want to take my ass to spain/europe.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 11, 2007)

i feel what yer sayin there capp... i've spent the last week 125 feet up painting the side of a fuckin hotel in memphis so i can get enough cash to git to australia...the worst part is all day i have to watch trains stop and then creep across the mississippi wishin i was on em... but hey ...been there done that (fer a few years straight ) and now i gotta sling some paint and plan the next leg of my life of hobodom...by the way are you in the boils ..if so you guys played with my buddys band ..the converted before ..their from marylands lovely eastern shore aas am i
anyway sljkcfgubobobobobobobobobobow


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah i used to work the grave shifts at home depot... a radical company if there ever was one
my favorite HD story is from my buddy's uncle who was operating a crane to build HD's new HQ in atlanta, he climbed up (500 feet) to the cab one morning and he saw a kid with a earth 1st! banner slung in a black hammock at the end of the boom. there was not much work done that morning LOL

anyway, travelling when you're under 18 is tricky shit w/out the whole parent/guardian permission- i ran away a few times when i was 13 and always came back or got caught sleeping in parks, i ended being given permission to go for a summer when i was 15, finally off probation,
then pretty much left whenever i wanted at 16. but if you are reported as a runaway and the cops run your id yer fucked- claim you have no id and they'll still detain you on suspicion of not being able to grow a beard
so try not to belittle other people, i know this is cyber space and what people say may not be really meant, but there's my take on travelling as a runaway


----------



## iamcrkt (Aug 13, 2007)

i've been riding trains for close to 8 years now and have a lot of miles logged... I stopped counting but let's say numerous cross country trips (including cross canada)... not bragging but you did ask.


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 23, 2007)

I only travel so I can see your mom again, Munster.


----------



## blackmatter (Aug 23, 2007)

i personally enjoy a good dance now and again how bout all you?


----------



## finn (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm more of a squatter than a traveler, I only do short train trips at a time between large cities if I can help it.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm the President of the United States of America.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 25, 2007)

I spent 3 years hitching and squating and doing a few train hops. Now I've got the wonderful chance to go to school w/ a paid tuition and help from my grandparents so I'm not passing that up. 

fuck housie bashing. _We're_ the kids who give you a couch to sleep on so don't hate.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Aug 26, 2007)

Traveller and squatter. Though I think it's kinda fucked up that I should have to defend myself on a website that's supposed to unite, not divide and create elitism.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 26, 2007)

I would travel but I'm far too busy making my daily trips to my local Wallgreens to grab me a pack of smooth all-American Marlboros in my Ford escort convenantly making a quick stop at Exxon for fuel and new Nike shoelasses where they have a rather tasteful selection of Bruce Springstein, then on the way home (so long as my newly installed Firestone wheels stay inplace) i look foward to sitting on my lazyboy recliner drinking Budwiser beer switching between sony playstation games and MTV for further unique and individual fashion ideas inspired by the true punkrawkers +44, blink 182, sum 41, and naturally, greenday. Thank You Very Much!




.......

j.k.


........

=) Headed to Maryland on Wendsday. =P
<3


----------



## Grace (Sep 27, 2007)

*Poking Victim wrote:*


> I only travel so I can see your mom again, Munster.



ahahahaha! Brilliant.

To Munster, in response,

I'm saving money and making plans to begin travelling in the new year. It will be new for me, but that's one of the reasons why I like these message boards -- it helps me to gather information. Though I'm sure that you, Munster, have a better and more productive question to ask than one immersed in pretention. 

From,
College kid, dreamer, writer, sillyheart, space cadet, slightly offended Grace


----------



## JohnnyB (Sep 27, 2007)

*Dirty Rig wrote:*


> Traveller and squatter. Though I think it's kinda fucked up that I should have to defend myself on a website that's supposed to unite, not divide and create elitism.



i agree on the whole having to defend myself thing. I hitch places a lot and squat when i have to.


----------



## AtticOfThought (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm,
I think a lot of us probably travel sometimes and then live somewhere for awhile. It gets boring doing eather of them for to long. Besides the real freedom is doing what ever the fuck you want no matter what some fucking stereo-type says you gotta be...


----------



## iago (Oct 8, 2007)

arnt you the one who tried to make me travel with you just because i have a cc?(munster)

Post edited by: iago, at: 2007/10/08 12:48


----------



## antfarm (Nov 27, 2007)

oh i just use this computer that i built out of cardboard& dumpstered meatloaf rigged up to the power outlet at my off the grid anarchist farm collective that i travel with :lol:


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

I have two good hands, two good legs, and a strong back. I have swept machine shop floors, cleaned toilets, dug ditches, and ran locomotives. I am proud to say I have always been able to put a roof over my head. Root hog or die.


----------



## danny boil (Dec 8, 2007)

been ridin for about six, maybe seven years. since i was a young kid, tried working, payin rent, made me feel dead inside. its lame. whenever i make posts or whatnot i'm prolly at someones place, charisma gets ya far.. and so does knowin lots and lots of people round the states.

i'm originally from san diego, and whenever im round i tend to help my mom out with shit around the house, and watch my handicapped sis in exchange for booze and smokes, seeing as its the holiday season im in SD now, and i'm going insane from being inside.

cheers!


----------



## byrdster7891 (Dec 8, 2007)

munsters just acocky asshole who likes to start drama. he hasnt been riding that long at all, either. I haven't, either, but i dont go around starting shit with litle pubescnt scene kids who wears rags and such. thats not what this is about.


----------



## ericnobody (Dec 9, 2007)

i've probably logged 500 or so miles. i'm a house punk right now. i squatted for about 2 years, i still dive as much food as i can to save what little money i get. i'm inyrending on hitin the rails again soon. i'd like to catch out with some kids, but if i can't find anyone to catch with, i'll just go solo. either way, the rails get in the blood. and i've been getting soft for too long.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't see what is wrong with living in a house. Traveling is fun, but so is being in your home town and doing shit. I've been back in town for 5 months now, and I have started a local womens group, started a mixtape swap group, begun works on a zine, done two art shows, built 50% of a vw bus, built two bikes and countless others for people lacking mechanical skills, and am in the works for a skill share. The locals (or maybe transplants) give you shelter, donor bikes, advice, a place to cook the food you find, and most importantly they give you cool shit to do, seeing how it's their home town.

I hate the mentality of "summer riders" and the constant judgement based on how many miles someone has under their belt. It's not important, and does not make someone a good or bad person. If someone has a job it doesn't automatically make them a rich spoiled cooshy brat.


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 12, 2007)

ericnobody said:


> i've probably logged 500 or so miles. i'm a house punk right now. i squatted for about 2 years, i still dive as much food as i can to save what little money i get. i'm inyrending on hitin the rails again soon. i'd like to catch out with some kids, but if i can't find anyone to catch with, i'll just go solo. either way, the rails get in the blood. and i've been getting soft for too long.


not talking shit or anything of that sort. But my first ride was almost 500 miles. keep on riding its worth it.


----------



## Labea (Dec 14, 2007)

Arrow, I was curious, would you/do you encourage your daughter to travel?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2007)

just thought id butt in with my two cents:

if i had a son/daughter, id let him/her travel, but id be really serious about telling her everything she needed to know, and the two biggest rules would be "wait till yer 16" and, "never, ever, ever, travel alone"... oh, and NO DRUGS.

would that make me a irresponsible parent? ???


----------



## Labea (Dec 15, 2007)

from my point of veiw, being a 16 year old daughter and all, i would have to say that it'd be pretty kick ass to have a parent that didnt want to report me every time i set foot out of the house.


----------



## odd (Dec 27, 2007)

munster iv'e known you for a long time and your still one the cockiest dimwits i have ever come across. and yes im bashing you it took you over a month to get a train out of boulder colorado and almost the same when we where in tempe. so ur not much of a traveler urself if u get technical with it. i really don't give a shit how long anybody been doin anything but if ur gonna bash kidz for having a life of their own you can fuck off! 
anywayz let me repeat people are going to live there own lives and i already feel like a moron for participating in this discussion


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 28, 2007)

odd said:


> munster iv'e known you for a long time and your still one the cockiest dimwits i have ever come across. and yes im bashing you it took you over a month to get a train out of boulder colorado and almost the same when we where in tempe. so ur not much of a traveler urself if u get technical with it. i really don't give a shit how long anybody been doin anything but if ur gonna bash kidz for having a life of their own you can fuck off!
> anywayz let me repeat people are going to live there own lives and i already feel like a moron for participating in this discussion



I wouldn't necessarily call this bashing. More like constructive criticism.


----------



## loam (Dec 29, 2007)

plenty of house punks let me crash on their couches because they care enough to keep me from sleeping in the cold. i don't base my opinion on somebody according to whether or not they go to college or work a job. it's asinine to do so. who knows, it might take this site to get some college kid to realize how much bullshit college is and hit the road.


----------



## Labea (Dec 30, 2007)

ArrowInOre said:


> Labea said:
> 
> 
> > Arrow, I was curious, would you/do you encourage your daughter to travel?
> ...



well that is still pretty cool. your daughter sounds kick ass! she has a lot of nerve to just go up and talk to people. i have a little bit of a problem with initiating convo with other kids my age, but if they start im fine.


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 30, 2007)

hey munster, 
why haven't you left eugene.
o wait it's cause you got a job and and apartment. ha fag.
just kiddin zyana bren and jim say hey


----------



## odd (Jan 2, 2008)

all loss is in love. i love to lose things so i don't have to carry it. 
this forum reminded me of a certain mind frame i had a couple years back. long story short i hated all yuppies, hippies and housies would have nothing to do with them xcept when they where giving me money i got bitter and got into alot of fights thinking my drunken ass was superior. found my way back home one day (i still don't know how the fuck that happened). my mother lives in a house and always gives me love to last me throughout all. my best freind is a perma fried super stoner way out of his mind hippy, and yuppies continue to keep me fed and my pockets full. i still make fun of hippes alot though i just can't help it. so ya that had nothing to do with anything but i damn well felt like saying it


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 2, 2008)

thats cause your a drunken fool odd...


----------



## shua (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive only bin travellin a year or so, on and off i guess you can say. Ive got a bad habbit of staying in every major city i hit for too long haha

gotta say tho if its one thing i hate its travellers with elitest type attitudes.
"Ive bin on the road longer therefore im cooler then you and have every right to rag on you"
fuck off, it wouldnt make a differnce to me if you've lived in a house your entire life, your parents were perfect little yuppies or you'vve bin on the streets since you were 14 and your parents are drunks. good people are good people.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with shua. Good people are good people. Fuck the whole "crust points"deal.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 15, 2009)

Q: how many actual travelers are on here

A: 14.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 15, 2009)

I've seen munster around for a while and I find it amusing that he started this thread. I've never ran into him outside of Cali and most of the time I see him he's fresh from a stay at his mom's house in slo and traveling outta a car or van. In my semi-elitist opinion, if your from california and never leave California, then you really ain't much of a traveler.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 15, 2009)

if there were 1 right way to do things, we would all be doing it. for each their own, i say. doing whatever i feel like, when i feel like it is what i am about, and what i hope for others. life is good when nobody is telling me what to do, how to do it, or when to do it. 

if ya find a place that you like, and life is good go with it, the road is always going to be there, a cool place, or oppertunity might not be.

wise up kid.


----------



## Chro (Feb 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot say I have any miles under my belt 

Planning on waiting till I'm done with college then doing something this summer, and going from there.

I figure my college is mostly paid for, and why waste something like that. Plus my major is pretty much usable no matter where I end up  so yeah...


The topic though defiantly feels hostile, and I have to say compared to some of the peoples stories I have read here on StP I grew up fucking privileged, guess that's why I'm so interested in the prospect of traveling, being able to do something for me, by me and without anything handed to me. Because the way the world is I feel like shit is getting old that on one hand I have had things handed to me, but some people are forced to go out and bust their asses just to eat.


----------



## bote (Feb 16, 2009)

I traveled a lot in the past month, freezing my ass off and sometimes I had to walk all night to keep from freezing to death and it took a lot of self-control to keep from calling my mom on my iphone so she could send our driver to come pick me up and it's not fair for you to make fun of me.

If I send you google directions to the catch out spot in D.F., will you forgive me my formal education?


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 18, 2009)

i been looking for a place to belong for bout 4 years between washington and oregon. i'm usually squatting when i can't find a place to couch/floor, and very rarely have i worked a real job(installing rich peoples windows). i like the transient lifestyle.


----------



## Angela (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is actually still alive, let it die y'all, the inconspicuous kind of death it deserved.


----------

